# Olbas oil



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

My daughter, sigh, just put olbas oil in the gerbil cage. I keep it in her room as I put it on her little sisters cot sheet everynight to help with her stuffy nose. 
She's put a fairly large squirt in their cage, will this damage them in any way??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't think so...but googling it doesn't bring up any negative results. As long as it didn't get into their eyes! Might be worth claning out their cage though. xx


----------

